# Ford Focus RS - Frozen White



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

After this detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=162487

The owner decided to swap for a Frozen White 10 Plate Brand new RS

Was originally meant to carry out the detail 3 weeks ago but due to circumstances it was carried out today - 800 miles on the clock

Process as follows

*Washing*

Wheels cleaned with Bilberry
Arches and Tyres with APC
Rinsed off
Washed using 2 Bucket Method
Rinsed

*Decontamination*

RubbishBoys soft/gentle with water/shampoo as lube

*Correction/Cleansing*

Lime Prime on Green Hexi-logic pad

*Protection*

Dodo Juice Supernatural
Poorboys wheel sealant

*Finishings*

Megs Tyre dressing
AG Glass polish
Wire wool and 3.02 on exhausts

*Pictures*














































All scrubbed up










Nice and clean










Foamed










Intricate areas on vents/grilles/shuts etc










Rinsed










Foamed again










And washed with 2BM and lambswool wash mitt










Rinsed again










Clayed










Drying aid applied










And dried










Shuts dried










Now very little correction was done on this one, I know Lime Prime isnt a polish as such, but it wasn't doing much - That said, there wasnt much there anyway! However, it was doing a fantastic job of giving the car a deep gloss, I (the camera couldnt!) could see a definite difference in colour

Before










After










Left hand side NOT done, right DONE










Spoiler before










And after










Mirror before










And after










Polishing done - Nice and deep already










Todays wax










Curing










And all finished




































































































Thanks guys


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great work :thumb:

Nice stripes on the seats!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks spot on. 10/10


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey this is really bizarre , i had a call from one of my customers last night who has just traded in his Rs for a white one aswell which in both these circumstances seems strange to me just for a colour change? 
And moving on , car looks great , nice job on the FW.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Hey this is really bizarre , i had a call from one of my customers last night who has just traded in his Rs for a white one aswell which in both these circumstances seems strange to me just for a colour change?
> And moving on , car looks great , nice job on the FW.


This chap did it because he was concered about the colour matching in the future. He scuffed the underside of his front bumper on the UG and he was too worried about the re-spray, and what it could entail, so he just swapped them!

I think the UG is marmite, and at first, its really really nice, and gets the looks, but after a while I think it may get a tad annoying, and eventually even dislike it, and to me, I wouldnt want to dislike my car!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Divine said:


> This chap did it because he was concered about the colour matching in the future. He scuffed the underside of his front bumper on the UG and he was too worried about the re-spray, and what it could entail, so he just swapped them!
> 
> I think the UG is marmite, and at first, its really really nice, and gets the looks, but after a while I think it may get a tad annoying, and eventually even dislike it, and to me, I wouldnt want to dislike my car!


I think the UG will suffer the same fate as the Electric Orange did on the ST - everyone will copy it/may become associated with chav cars ruining the reputation of the original colour application. Sorry to go off topic


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice .

Do you know how much he lost from the swap ??.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Very nice .
> 
> Do you know how much he lost from the swap ??.


Yes I do....I won't go saying everything but he got a good deal, and didn't lose out too much considering he changed from a 9 month old RS to a Brand new one


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome as usual mate! Start getting in on the Clio/Megane sport scene now!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

love it - looks mint  

Lucky guy to have had x2 

Wonder how much it cost to change from green to white


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

beau boulot bravo!


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

superb job mate


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

i want one. dont care if white, UG, or any other colour in rainbow. lol..... nice work by the way.


----------



## CupraR (May 30, 2010)

how much would a detailing like this cost me to have done? Similar sized car and all.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely looking car and great results :thumb:

White would be my 1st choice on the RS.......(dream on)


----------



## CupraR (May 30, 2010)

Thanks mate, received your PM, but I'm too much of a newby :wave:

My car is 3yrs old, so this detail would probably be no good for mine? 

I'm sure my Candy White could look just as good.

How long did it take you? Awesome job by the way.


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Awsome job that mate, like the tiger stripes on the seats :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very very nice. White is deffinately the best colour for the RS's


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I must stop reading RS details because the more I seem them the more I want one  Nice work btw :thumb:

Chris


----------



## 200sx (May 5, 2010)

Stunning car and colouR mate!!!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

nice job


----------

